# Turkey Legs



## wittdog (Apr 13, 2006)

I was at the store today bought some turkey legs and  hog neck bones.  I’m brining the turkey and plan on smoking them tomorrow along with the neck bones.  I’m going to smoke the neck bones and freeze them to be used later. I tried looking for a recipe for the legs to see how long they should cook but no dice. Does anyone have any suggestions other than deep frying them?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 13, 2006)

Legs should only take a couple hours to smoke depending on your cooking temperature.  Pull them off the cooker when the interal temp gets around 175*.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 13, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, what would you use the neck bones in, besides the obvious, neck bone soup?


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 13, 2006)

I love them things, nothing like a big drummy! 
Disney World sells them out of a cart at about 7 bucks a stick. They are plain, but tastey. They sell out as quick as they get them. One of the biggest lines except for the rides.
I would give them a sprinkle of rub and cook em up. Remember to take pics!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 13, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, what would you use the neck bones in, besides the obvious, neck bone soup?



Seasoning for black eye peas, green beans, bean soup, collards, etc.........


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Legs should only take a couple hours to smoke depending on your cooking temperature.  Pull them off the cooker when the interal temp gets around 175*.


What Larry said, I did some a few weeks ago.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I cooked a bunch for about five hours last summer and I still thought they were tough! I think you either like these things or you don't. Too much sinew for me! I prefer chicken legs!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

I find the best thing to do with smoked turkey legs is to simmer them in  soups or pot pies till the tender up and fall apart.  Or in place of smoked ham hocks as a lower fat version for seasoning soups, beans, greens, etc.  Same thing with the wings.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 14, 2006)

Put the Turkey legs on at 11 we’ll be having them for a nice simple dinner along with some corn I wrapped in bacon. Pics to follow. I’m giving some thought to trying to make a  Turducken any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2006)

Those things (turduckens) scare me, and I'm not the only one.
I'm really worried about all that poultry juice swimming around
together before they get to temps...if they get to temps.

  Ducks got more fat than most imagine.

Wanna get creative?  Do a turkey beer can roast!  Much safer.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 14, 2006)

Cap I never even thought of  that.  Do you think that it would be ok at higher temps. Kind of like using an indirect method?  My vacation is wrapping up and I wanted to try something that would justify staying up most of the night and being able to bail out of Easter Brunch early. Plus the wow factor. I have done the turkey beer can thing , that worked out good.  I think I’m going to make some Griff meatloaf after the drumsticks are done. I haven’t done meatloaf in the smoker yet and his recipe looked good.  Anyone have a rough estimate for how long it takes to cook. I guessing 2 1/2hrs?  Neck Bones are off and the legs and corn are looking


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2006)

well I guess it's done, so it can be done safely.  I've never tried, but I'd be dang sure to have a reliable therm inside that chicken if I did.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 14, 2006)

aww c'mon now Cappie...cajuns been doin it for years and look at them....on second thought maybe that therm isnt a bad idea  :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 14, 2006)

I never seen mention of doing a turducken in a smoker... it's always been in the oven. But I really dunno.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 14, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cap I never even thought of  that.  Do you think that it would be ok at higher temps. Kind of like using an indirect method?  My vacation is wrapping up and I wanted to try something that would justify staying up most of the night and being able to bail out of Easter Brunch early. Plus the wow factor. I have done the turkey beer can thing , that worked out good.  I think I’m going to make some Griff meatloaf after the drumsticks are done. I haven’t done meatloaf in the smoker yet and his recipe looked good.  Anyone have a rough estimate for how long it takes to cook. I guessing 2 1/2hrs?  Neck Bones are off and the legs and corn are looking



That should be about right.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

I think one thing that really makes Turduckens a little safer is there's only the wing and leg bones typically left in the turkey.  The rest of the meat is boneless and stuffed into the semi boneless turkey.  Thus creating a "safer" environment for food borne bacteria.  You're basically dealing with one big hunk of poultry, versus worrying about each one being done.  So if my temp in the center of the thickest part hit between 160-165, I'd feel comfortable eating it.  I've never had one, but have seen them made and it definitely looks like something I'd love to try one day!  

Dog, I'd  go for it and give it a try and see how it turns out!!  If you're skeptical once it's done just don't feed it to the little ones!  If you have a good reliable thermometer I think it'll be perfectly fine!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 14, 2006)

Well Turkey Legs are done, I have to agree with Woodman.  The flavor was good but I didn’t much care for the texture of the meat.  It didn’t stop the kids from tearing into them.  I only got pics of ½ eat drummies.  I think if I was to do them again to eat I would indirect grill them and see what that does to the meat texture, at the very least the skin would be nice and crispy.  I would however smoke them if I was going to use them in Soup, greens ect….
	As far as the turducken thing I would probably indirect grill to get some smoke flavor and then maybe finish inside? Or indirect grill it the whole way and add wood chunks?  Oh well it’s something to ponder until my next vacation in August.


----------

